# Moveable chords in drop d and drop c?



## vejichan (Feb 5, 2017)

Any? Like bare chords? Shapes?


----------



## endmysuffering (Feb 5, 2017)

Just download this app, it's the greatest thing ever especially for someone trying to learn tons of jazz standards.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...chord&pcampaignid=APPU_1_J8uXWJXnJsS3jwSjn6UY


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 5, 2017)

Drop tuning is good for power chords, but not much more than that I'm afraid. It's actually a good tuning for spamming inverted chords, but depending on the music you are playing, that might not do a whole lot for you.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 6, 2017)

I think it's a decent tuning for single string style riffing, but really only when you don't want to set up the whole guitar a step lower. I usually write metal in D standard, but some songs I like the tonality of a low C, but don't want to set up a guitar in C standard. With .011-.056 strings I can keep my preferred tension from the G string up to D string, and the .056 keeps enough tension to drop two semi tones. I don't write a lot of chuggy chord style riffs and typically will use that low C rather sparingly anyways. 
I'd say it can free up a little space for add 9/11/13 chords and maybe give some different colors for inversions, but not much really. You just need to understand triads to start, and then build chords to fit your progressions. Then as you start adding to the triad and inverting them, you can build some cool sounding chords. 
If you send me a PM with your email address I'll send you a Guitar Pro file or two of songs I've written in Drop C that have some cool shapes, and you can see how I built the chords to compliment the other guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 7, 2017)

Mr. Big Noodles said:


> Drop tuning is good for power chords, but not much more than that I'm afraid. It's actually a good tuning for spamming inverted chords, but depending on the music you are playing, that might not do a whole lot for you.



Indeed. 

The fact that you can look at standard tuning and see the 577655 and 577555 major and minor shapes as such a simple basis says a lot.

Making a drop tuned barre you only have the powerchord as a basic chord. A full barre contains an 11th, 13th, and 9th extension on the highest 3 strings. Useful notes for sure but not really as a constant without context. 
Basic major and minor voicings becoming kind of awkward. 5554, 5553...555xx6, 555xx7...
Honestly the only one I ever found very good was 558 as a minor. 559 for major if you have giant hands. 

You can absolutely make some very interesting extended voicings in drop tuning (I mean, check out any Periphery or similar drop tuned 6 string tab), but there aren't really any basics available. 

It's much more useful on a 7 string where you can just extend all your 5 string voicings with the index finger.


----------



## Wildebeest (Feb 15, 2017)

Here are two root 6 bar chord shapes. You can move them up and down the fretboard just like your normal standard tuning bar chords. I'll write them in the key of A.

A Major (strings low to high)
777655

A Minor 
777555

Bar the 7th frets of the D A D strings with your 3rd finger. 

Drop D has many nice open chord shapes and once you get down your bar chords, it's doesn't feel too different than standard.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 16, 2017)

And some three-string shapes:

7-7-11-x-x-x (A major)

7-7-10-x-x-x (A minor)


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 16, 2017)

Mr. Big Noodles said:


> And some three-string shapes:
> 
> 7-7-11-x-x-x (A major)
> 
> 7-7-10-x-x-x (A minor)



These are great for basic triads with drop tuning. 
Just a simple 5-5-8-x-x-x(G minor) or have more fun and play something like 
8-5-5-x-x-x(G minor 1st inversion) or 0-1-0-0-x-x(G minor 2nd inversion) or 0-1-3-0-x-x(Gmin7 4/3). And those inversion examples can easily be barred and moved up the fretboard without any crazy stretches. The only limit is your imagination really


----------



## Aethyrvorous (Feb 21, 2017)

7ths

Major 7th
-
-
7
7
8
8

Minor 7th
-
-
5
5
7
7


----------



## amonb (Feb 21, 2017)

I love this thread


----------



## JustMac (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr. Big Noodles said:


> Drop tuning is good for power chords, but not much more than that I'm afraid.



I'm sure George Van Eps would have agreed with this statement


----------



## vejichan (Feb 22, 2017)

thanks.. these chord shapes will work for drop d, drop c# and drop c right?

any other cool sounding moveable chords that will work for clean and distorted?
coming up with some cool sounding songs


----------

